# Kanäle aus PSD-Datei in After Effects öffnen



## poeck (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
der Titel sagt es schon.
Ich möchte ein Footage aus PSD-Dateien in After Effects öffen.
Das is auch garkein Problem, allerdings komme ich an die Ganzen Alphakanäle und den Tiefenkanal nich heran.
Man kann eine PSD-Datei als Komposition importieren dann hat man alle Ebenen usw.
aber nicht die Kanäle.
Also, was muss ich machen um an diese Alpha- bzw. Objektkanäle und an den Tiefenkanal zu kommen?
Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen
vielen Dank


----------



## chmee (28. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt einen Tiefenkanal ? Seit CS 3, oder ?! Den kenn ich noch nicht..
Ansonsten hilft vielleicht Drag&Drop oder Copy&Paste.

mfg chmee


----------



## poeck (29. Dezember 2007)

Ja, den gibts, hat aber eigendlich mit Photoshop oder After Effects nicht direkt was zu tun,
der kommt aus Cinema.
Copy/Pase is leider auch keine befriedigende Lösung, da es sich um eine Animation mit einigen huntert Bildern handelt.
Ich hoffe ja, dass es irgendwo eine mehr oder weniger versteckte Funktion gibt, mit der man auf diese Kanäle zugreifen kann. Vielleicht ja auch in Photoshop? Wenn man das per Stapelverarbeitung lösen könnte wäre mir auch schon geholfen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen tipp wie man das machen könnte.


----------



## chmee (29. Dezember 2007)

Benutz - wenn es geht - ein anderes Format. 
RPF oder RLA - http://www.tutorials.de/forum/3d-studio-max/209220-rpf-von-3d-max-after-effects.html

In welchem Format hast Du es momentan ?

mfg chmee


----------



## poeck (29. Dezember 2007)

Eigendlich is PSD ja i.O.
Ich brauche keine echten Kameradaten.
Der Tiefenkanal ist eigendlich nur eine andere Art von Alpha-Kanal,
ein Graustufenbild, das dann in After Effects benutzt wird um die Tiefenunschärfe zu berechenen. Mein fehler ist, dass ich beim Multipass-Rendern alles in eine Datei gerendert habe und ich es jetzt nicht mehr effektiv zerlegen kann bzw der Tiefenkanal wirklich ein Kanal ist und keine Ebene. Das würde mein problem ja schon lösen.
Aber wie gesagt, mach das mal bei c.a. 2000 Bildern von Hand...
Und neu Rendern is auch blöd weil das jetzt seit einer guten Woche am Stück rendert.


----------



## chmee (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiss schon, was der Tiefenkanal ist, habe mich nur gewundert, wie der in eine PSD kommt 

In AE gibt es doch den "Effekt" *Extrahiere 3D*, vielleicht hilft das weiter 

http://zoomy.net/2007/06/07/comping-with-z-depth/
http://forums.cgsociety.org/archive/index.php/t-8034.html

Vielleicht musst Du die Animation nochmal rendern - Diesmal aber nur in Hinsicht auf den Z-Buffer, also alle Effekte abschalten und nur den DepthChannel rendern. Oder in Photoshop mit einer Aktion den DepthChannel extrahieren und in eine zweite Datei speichern und dann in AE als DepthMatte benutzen.

mfg chmee


----------



## poeck (29. Dezember 2007)

Na dann gehts wohl nicht anders als es nochmal extra zu rendern.
Ich bin ja schon etwas enttäuscht von AE  
PS und AE arbeiten laut Adobe ja sehr gut zusammen. Das AE mit den Kanälen nicht klar kommt is dann schon recht eigenartig...
Ich experimentiere noch etwas rum, wenn das nicht klappt muss ich dann halt in den sauren Apfel beißen.
Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe Chmee


----------



## Cecile Etter (2. November 2009)

hallo,
dies ist ein sehr alter thread,aber ich hol in gezielt und extra nochmal hervor,um nachzufragen,ob es jetzt-3Jahre spaeter -endlich ne Loesung dafuer gibt.

ich hab C4D 10.5 Studio und AE production premium CS4

Auch mein Problem ist die lange Renderzeit und die vielen frames.

grundsaetzlich-wenn ueberhaupt-erkennt AE immer noch nur einen Alpha Kanal.
Und ich hab 2 :Objekt-buffer und Tiefenkanal.

Wie man einen Alpha-kanal in eine Ebenenmaske wandelt in PS..wuerde vielleicht  das Problem loesen.
Dann mit einer Aktion auf alle frames uebertragen.
In einer Animation bewegt es sich ja...auch der Alpha Kanal ich brauch ihn also als Sequenz.
Weiss einer den richtigen workaround?
mfg cecile


----------



## chmee (2. November 2009)

Das wäre ne Idee:

1. Zur Sicherheit den Ordner mit den PSD-Frames kopieren

2. Für diesen Ordner jetzt eine Aktion in Photoshop erstellen:
A - den Alphakanal, den Du davor in AE erkannt hast, löschen lassen.
B - Im Batch dann überschreiben-Nachfrage ausschalten

3. Diese Bildersequenz in AE zur ersten hinzufügen und Du solltest Zugriff auf den zweiten Alphakanal bekommen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Mark (2. November 2009)

Hi!

Verzeiht, habe nicht alles oben gelesen, aber warum muss es denn zwingend aus C4D mit PSDs gehen? Einfach keine Multi-Ebene-Datei wählen (z.B. Tiff, Tga ... oder PSD ohne Layer nutzen  ) und den Suffix vom Dateinamen nutzen -> multiple Einzelbildsequenzen vom Alpha, von Objektkanälen, von ... allem was der Multipass-Renderer so hergibt und locker zu importieren in AE 
... am Thema vorbei? Täte mir leid 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Cecile Etter (2. November 2009)

Hi chmee,altes Haus 
danke...im Prinzip kapier ich,was Du meinst,aber.nicht im Detail.

Als ich die von CD4 produzierte ae. projekt- datei geoeffnet hab,da hab ich die Multipass layers nicht laden koennen.Nur jene fuer die Lichter Der  Objekt-buffer Alphakanal waere da wohl dabei.
Allerdings vielleicht nur,wenn in C4D auch Matte aktiviert gewesen waere ?
Jetzt habe ich das Multylayer-file als PSD-sequenz   und Komposition in AE geladen und (nur) so die layers alle separat aufgereiht als Ebenen in der AE-Zeitleiste.
So bin ich von AE gar nicht nach dem Alpha-Kanal gefragt worden.
Um damit arbbeiten zu koennen brauch ich die Alphakanaele doch in AE als (Masken-)ebenen ?
Aber die Grundidee waere sozusagen die Ani drei mal als composition (Untercomposition) nach AE zu laden.Einmal als PSD Multilayer
dann als Tiffsequenz mit dem objectbuffer- Alphakanal (und alles loeschen,ausser dem Alpha)
Dann mit PS Aktion den objekt-buffer Alpha loeschen und dann -unter neuem Namen als dritte (Unter)composition  nach AE laden...und wiederum alles loeschen ausser dem Tiefen-Alpha ?
Sorry ich fang eben erst gerade an mit AE und blick ueberhaupt nicht durch.
Einfacher erschiene es mir,wenn ich die beiden Alphakanaele in PS,per Aktion in Ebenen umwandeln koennte.


----------



## Cecile Etter (2. November 2009)

Hi Mark.
Einfach ? Also hast Du das probiert
Ah klar..ich brauch ja nicht nur die beiden Alphas sondern alle Multipasses als  Ebene.TIF hat das bei mir nicht gemacht.keine Ebenen.Nichts von dem was Multipass so hergibt.Ausser rudimentaer die Lichterpositionen.
Erklaer es bitte genauer.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. November 2009)

Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Einfacher erschiene es mir,wenn ich die beiden Alphakanaele in PS,per Aktion in Ebenen umwandeln koennte.



.. und warum tust du das dann nicht einfach? 

Kurzanleitung:

1. neue oberste Ebene, schwarz gefüllt
2. nochmal neue oberste Ebene, weiß gefüllt
3. Gewünschten Alphakanal als Auswahl laden
4. Auswahl in eine Ebenenmaske auf der obersten, weißen Ebene hinzufügen.
5. Für Web speichern, als PNG weil verlustfrei

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Alphakanäle in allen PSD Dateien immer gleich
heißen. Insofern sollte das wie oben beschrieben als banale Aktion gehen.
Kannst ja mehrere Aktionen machen, die jeweils andere Alphakanäle nutzen.
Du sagtest ja, dass du mehrere exportieren willst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Mark (2. November 2009)

Hi Cecile!





Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Einfach ? Also hast Du das probiert


Naja, wenn ich Dich nicht mißverstehe, dann arbeite ich jeden Tag so 
Probiere es mal folgendermaßen:
Speichern / "Bild speichern" deaktivieren
Speichern / "Alpha-Kanal" aktivieren
Multi-Pass / Kanäle "RGBA Bild" hinzufügen
Multi-Pass / Kanäle weitere Kanäle hinzufügen, z.B. eben die Objektkanäle
Multi-Pass / "Multi-Layer-Datei speichern"  ... *STOP*
Ich mache mal zwei *Screenshots * 

Wenn Du mit diesen Einstellungen renderst, hast Du im Ergebnis vier Einzelbilder-Sequenzen: eine davon besitzt vier Kanäle (RGB = das Bild + A = der allgemeine Alpha) und drei mit jeweils einem Kanal, also reine Graustufen-Bilder.
Die RGBA-Sequenz importiert, fragt AE, ob der Alpha genutzt werden soll. Die restlichen drei Sequenzen sind reine Graustufen-Animationen. Diese kannst Du nun mittels Luma-Matte (Track Matte) in den Compositionen nutzen... 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: der Tiefen-Kanal als Luma-Matte ist nicht wirklich sinnig...


----------



## Cecile Etter (2. November 2009)

Vielen dank Martin..hach sorry,ich hab allmaehlich Bretter vorm Kopf.
Auf jeden Fall seh ich hier,wie ich mit nur einmal rendern davonkomm.

@Mark.Am wahrscheinlichsten ist es,dass ich auch hier auf dem Schlauch steh.
Also AE erkennt nur einen Alpha.
Deinen workaround hab ich ausprobiert (nur mit TIF nicht Targa).
ich hab auch in einem Tutorial gesehen,dass man einzelne Dateien kriegen muesste.
Multy Layer speichern war aber angehackt.
Es hat aus irgend einem Grund nicht geklappt.
Die Graustufenanimationen entsprechen jetzt den Ebenen in PS und kann ich als Ebenen in AE laden.Soweit waere es etwa das selbe.
Bei Deinem Vorschlag hast Du auch nur einen Alpha,oder?
Das einzige,was bei meiner Konstruktion fehlt,ist der Tiefenkanal.
ist der bei Dir  in einer dieser Graustufen Animationen dabei?Als Ebene?
RGB wurde ohne PS eben weder als Ebenen noch als Kanaele ausgerendert sondern einfach als Bild.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. November 2009)

Kleiner Versuch, die Bretter vor dem Kopf zu sortieren:

Ich versuche, dir einen Weg vorzuschlagen, wie du bereits vorhandene PSDs per
Aktionen in einzelne Bildsequenzen wandeln kannst, die du dann locker und leicht
in After Effects importieren kannst.

Mark versucht dir zu erklären, wie du es schon beim Rendern aus C4D in einzelne
Bildsequenzen packen kannst.

Ergebnis ist letztlich das selbe, nur dass ich davon ausging, dass alles schon in
PSDs gerendert ist.

Also als Tipp von uns beiden (so vermute ich mal):
Zerlege den ganzen Krempel in einzelne Bildsequenzen. So lässt sich viel leichter
damit umgehen in After Effects oder jedem beliebigen anderen Videobearbeitungs-
oder Compositingprogramm.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Cecile Etter (3. November 2009)

ja Martin..das verstehe ich zur Abwechslung mal,*g*
Es ist teils schon in PS ,teils noch nicht gerendert..

ich werd nun zu Lernzwecken noch etwas rumproebeln..
bei so gigantischen Renderzeiten sollte man sich vorher sicher sein,dass alles gut kommt..viele Moeglichkeiten fuer nachtraegliche Korrekturen in AE schaffen.

Die Tiefenmap ist ja eigentlich eine Graustufenmap und sollte nicht im Alphakanal landen..

ich denk ich werd zurechtkommen.

danke bestens Euch allen Dreien..das hat mich sehr gefreut.


----------



## Mark (3. November 2009)

Hi!





Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Die Tiefenmap ist ja eigentlich eine Graustufenmap und sollte nicht im Alphakanal landen..


Öhm, nur der Vollständigkeit halber: der "Alphakanal" ist ebenfalls ein Graustufenbild, d.h. "eigentlich eine Graustufenmap" ist kein Argument gegen eine Tiefenmap im Alphakanal. Dieser vierte Kanal - neben RGB - wird halt gerne von der Software als "Transparenz" übersetzt, heißt: die Tiefenmap würde - default  - "mißinterpretiert"...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Yabe (26. September 2011)

Guten Morgen,
sorry dass ich das Thema noch mal raus krame. 
Gibt es jetzt mit AE CS4 die Möglichkeit, aus einer PSD Multiebenen Datei ein bestimmten Objekt Kanal als Alpha-Kanal zu wählen? Ich habe leider ausversehen nicht den Hacken bei Multi Ebenene Datei beim Export weg gemacht. Und habe jetzt nicht wie sonst für die Masken einzelne Bildsequenzen.. Und jetzt würde ich gerne das neu raus rendern sparen und die schon vorhandenen Kanäle benutzen.

Gibt es da nen Work arround? Theoretisch müsste man AE doch nur sagen müssen welchen Kanal er verwenden soll!?

Edit: ich habe jetzt, wie weiter oben beschrieben, mein results-Ordner kopiert und eine Version davon durch Stapelverarbeitung in ein Schwarz-Weiß Bild des Objekt Kanals verwandelt. So müsst es funktionieren.

Falls jemand aber eine Variante kennt, wo man in After Effects einfach den gesuchten Kanal auswählen kann, würde mich das interessieren!


----------



## Babumbol (5. Juli 2012)

Wie man an weitere Alpha Kanäle einer PSD Datei kommt weiß ich auch nicht.

Allerdings lässt sich die Problematik mit der MultiPass PSD aus C4D doch theoretisch mit dem C4D PlugIn für AE lösen, oder? Mal dieses PlugIn runterladen und installieren:
http://www.maxon.net/downloads/updates/plugins.html

- edit: Nachtrag -
Mist, gerade noch mal probiert. Ich hätte schwören können das hatte mal funktioniert, bekomm es aber nimmer zum laufen. Käse im Hirn. C4D will kein Multilayer File speichern sobald man die AE Comp exportiert...


----------

